# Elk Wellington #4



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This Wellington is a little different.

Ham instead of prosciutto:


Purposely didn't cook the mushroom paste as long as before (ended up too wet though):


Wrapped the whole thing in food wrap and let it "set up" in the fridge:


Accidently used pie crust instead of puff pastry. Geeze, I wondered why the crust was so hard to work with:


30 minutes at 350° was just right:


The pie crust final appearance is OK but it's hard to cut without it falling apart:


The duxelle was a little sloppy but the Wellington turned out very tasty:


Wellington Mushroom Paste (Duxelles)

*Ingredients:*
· 8 oz - fresh mushrooms, chopped
· 1 medium - onion, chopped
· 2 cloves - garlic, minced
· 2 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
· 14 oz can - beef broth
· 1 tbsp - Bouquet browning sauce
· 1 tbsp flour
· 2 tbsp - butter

*Instructions:*
· In a large bowl blend the mushrooms, onions, garlic and parsley.
· Mix the flour and the browning sauce with the broth.
· Put the mushroom mixture in a blender, add the broth and run on "chop" until the mixture is a coarse paste. It's best to divide the mixture in half and do this step twice. 
· Over medium heat melt the butter in a large skillet. Add the mixture and cook until most of the moisture is gone, until the mixture is a dark thick paste.
· Put down a layer of prosciutto big enough to cover the Wellington meat on a sheet of plastic food film.
· Spread the mushroom sauce evenly on the thinly-sliced processed meat.
· Pull the film up around the meat bringing the prosciutto and the mushroom paste with it. Tighten the wrap up and store the wrapped meat in a cool place until the meat takes a set.

*Comments:*
· Substitute the onions with 1 cup of chopped shallots.
· Substitute part or all of the beef broth with red wine.
· Ham or capicola can be used instead of prosciutto.
· The ham was my homemade Smoked Irish Bacon see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/17637-canadian-bacon.html - about 1/16" thick, well over twice as thick as the capicola I have been using to wrap wild game Wellingtons.
· The pie crust is OK in a pinch but it is difficult to work with.
· I didn't care for the "wet" mushroom paste; too sloppy.


----------

